# Throwback Vizslas temperment



## mark (May 16, 2010)

We have a rescued Vizsla who is 7. His name is Vandor(wanderer in Hungarian). This is our 4th Vizsla over the last 35 years.Vandor weighs about 90 pounds and is much larger than the normal breed today.
This is the most laid back Vizsla we have ever owned.Totally loving and no hyperactivity.
Does anyone out there have a similar Vizsla?
I know that this dog exceeds AKC standards ,and that breeders want them neutered ,but I think these Throwbacks would be great to breed .
Any info-comments.
Mark(Tucson/Seattle)


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey mark - unfortunately our V is typical - bounds of energy ... however, I would love to see a pic of a 90 lb Vizsla


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

treetops1974 said:


> Hey mark - unfortunately Mour V is typical - bounds of energy ... however, I would love to see a pic of a 90 lb Vizsla


yea let's see a picture!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome....
Yep our Purdey girl is not the typical Vizsla totally laid back and loves to cuddle and sleep all day if allowed.Purdey might have a 10 mins typical V wizz round every other night but thats it back to sleep! sleep! sleep! afterwards. Although she loves being off lead fetching her ball or playing with friends every time I get her lead she runs and hides or goes to her bed and closes her eyes pretending to be asleep. Purdey is a total couch potato....Glad to hear there is another like her I was begining to think I had a duff one! 
Purdey will be 1 on the 25th of May.
BB


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

That is exactly what wiley does when we get his lead- he runs away, and will get in his crate and lie down! We thought we were wierd and had the only dog which didnt actually want to go for a walk! My parents dogs go crazy with excitment when they get their leads but wiley seems the total opposite. When hes out he seems really happy running around and fine though!


----------



## maxxie (Jan 3, 2010)

How funny, as Bentley boy does the same. He puts himself to bed and won't come out. However, if I sit on the doorstep with the door open ignoring him, he just cannot resist to come and see me, tail wagging for a cuddle!! He then follows me out to go for a much fun walk, which he absolutely loves. He is now 18 weeks tomorrow and is off in a minute to play with his girlfriend Meg, who is a Collie and the same age as him. They play all the way round and have a blast.
Next Monday we are meeting up with 2 of his siblings who live in Maidenhead, so should be really exciting and fun to watch and I will definitely take my camera. I am a part time photographer so he gets to pose all the time. As I write this, I am looking at him fast asleep and we need to leave in about 10 minutes, so looks like I need to get sitting on the doorstep!!
Have a good day Vizsla fans


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Mark,

WOW, my little girl is just under 45#, I can't imagine having a V the size of Vandor!! 

You state that Vandor is a rescue, I have to assume this is a "private" rescue, as the adoption contract for rescue orgs must have a spay/neuter clause. While he may exhibit traits that you adore, before deciding to breed this BIG boy you must take a long hard look at WHY you want to breed. As you have stated, he is not within breed standards. (which to me would nix the idea in the first place) A responsible breeder would never allow a breeding that would not be beneficial to the breed. e.g. aggressive, overly shy, dysplastic, incorrect coat color or marking etc.

My suggestion is that instead of breeding Vandor you take the time and $$ involved for health screenings and find a breeder who has what you are looking for. 

<getting off of my soapbox>

I do agree that I love my laid back little girl, and hope that my next one will be the same way.


----------



## mark (May 16, 2010)

Vandor is neutered so no thoughts of breeding him.Just curious to see if there are other"throwbacks" out there with a similar disposition.
Mark


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

ooooooooooo Sorry :-[


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, one comment we got from someone on Rosie while on a walk is "the Americans ruined the breed--they're too hyper now." I guess this was a reference to the trend w/ temperament you're talking about. We would like her to steal our things less chew up the house less (but wait, that's another thread on what you'd change). But this is the gene pool we have, and hey--at least she's a super talented birder


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Reply #3. Wow that is laid back! Blaze @ 2 yrs now will sleep alot during the day too but I can't get away from that daily run/walk. He would go all day if I let him. Especially if I take him off lead in the woods or trail. But he has lost off leash privileges for a while - chasing rabbits the other day I was 40 minutes trying to get him back in the truck. He had been pretty good with "come" but obviously I need to work on that some more!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Blaze, you just would n't believe her I have honestly thought there was something wrong with her  
but she's the most adorable pup you could wish for! I
just hope the next one will be the same?????? 
BB


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Mark - just noticed you posted some pics of Vandor the 90lb V in the Vizsla Puppy Pics gallery - he's very trim for 90lbs.

Also noticed how short they docked the tail ... I've never seen a tail that sort on a V ... nevertheless - it doesn't affect his good looks 

I think that is the largest V I've ever seen 

Curious - what do you feed him and how much?


----------

